# problemi nell upgrade

## drudox

salve a tutti, sto cercando di sistemare la nuova installazione sul mio laptop 

l'upgrade  che  ho sistemato .. nel messaggio da errori e` :

[url]https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wkh5X5TvXDcs3Bgu0jas/ [/url]

vedo (prima linea del file che ho postato ) che ci sono 

```
Total: 151 packages (18 upgrades, 133 reinstalls)
```

 perche` portage vuole reinstallarne 133 ? e` possibile evitare di reinstallare questi ?? grazie in anticipo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per prima cosa hai ancora qualche problemino con dev-libs/openssl-1.1 puoi postare tutto l'output di emerge?

----------

## drudox

sta compilando .. quale output intendi ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dei pacchetti che vuole installare, questo perche'

```
  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1_pre6:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (www-servers/apache-2.4.33:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r6:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.2:0/13::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-dns/bind-tools-9.12.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.33:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (app-text/mupdf-1.12.0-r2:0/1.12.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-python/cryptography-2.1.4-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r2:0/1.19.5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-vcs/git-2.17.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)
```

sembra voglia installarti ancora openssl-1.1

----------

## drudox

eccolo :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/GDDLarE0UQqmcGDaH4VJ/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova ad aggiungere anche l'opzione --autounmask n

----------

## drudox

eccolo qua :

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/qJl0niRcOfLu8WtzJtE6/

come al solito grazie 1000 per la disponibilita`  :Wink: 

----------

## drudox

ora la situazione e` questa non riesco a mandare avanti la compilzione :

```
emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 --verbose-conflicts --autounmask-write --exclude ruby --exclude openssh @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

gnome-base/gvfs:0

  selected: (gnome-base/gvfs-1.34.2.1-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-26, installed)

  skipped: (gnome-base/gvfs-1.34.2.1-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome-3-26, ebuild scheduled for merge) (see unsatisfied dependency below)

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "net-misc/openssh" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-misc/openssh-7.7_p1-r3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/openssh-7.7_p1-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/openssh-7.7_p1-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- net-misc/openssh-7.6_p1-r5::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

- net-misc/openssh-7.6_p1-r4::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

- net-misc/openssh-7.5_p1-r4::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gvfs-1.34.2.1-r1::dantrell-gnome-3-26" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

app-text/ronn:0

  selected: (app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  skipped: (app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (see unsatisfied dependency below)

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-lang/ruby:2.3" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

- dev-lang/ruby-2.3.6::gentoo (masked by: exclude option)

(dependency required by "app-text/ronn-0.7.3-r3::gentoo[ruby_targets_ruby23]" [ebuild])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

sci-geosciences/geocode-glib:0

gnome-base/gnome:2.0

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon:0

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (dev-libs/glib-2.56.1:2/56::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.8.10-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (media-video/ffmpegthumbnailer-2.2.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.13.1:0/7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.26.0:0/18::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/libxklavier-5.4:0/16::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (net-misc/networkmanager-1.10.6:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/exo-0.12.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (gnome-base/gnome-shell-common-0.0.1-r1:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/libxfce4ui-4.13.4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (xfce-base/xfconf-4.13.4:0/3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.26.2::dantrell-gnome-3-26

# required by gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.26.2::dantrell-gnome-3-26

# required by gnome-base/gnome-shell-common-0.0.1-r1::dantrell-gnome

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.24.4

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

Autounmask changes successfully written.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.unmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

gnome-base/gnome gnome-base/gnome:2.0

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.25.90[colord,policykit]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.26.2::dantrell-gnome-3-26 (masked by: backtracking: missing dependency)

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.26.2::dantrell-gnome-3-26" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.26.2::dantrell-gnome-3-26" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.26.2::dantrell-gnome-3-26" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-shell-common-0.0.1-r1::dantrell-gnome" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova con solo

```
# emerge -uUNv --with-bdeps y --verbose-conflicts --autounmask n @world 
```

----------

## drudox

cosi sta andando senza problemi ...

----------

## drudox

se invece lancio 

```
emerge -uDNv --with-bdeps y --backtrack=300 --verbose-conflicts @world
```

ruby fallisce la compilazione ecco il build log :  

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/ciXaOzVUN6HlgO2cTRas/

e di cyrus-sasl

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/9wcd3ytCPNfHfW6PmGo6/

e openssh

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/wkDhksa2m4NlJP9AdOwj/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si sono tutti errori relativi al fatto che ancora ti ha installato openssh-1.1.1 devi fare il downgrade.

EDIT: Per evitare questo potresti mettere in /etc//portage/make.conf

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask n"
```

----------

## drudox

a che versione ?

----------

## drudox

io ho la versione 7.6_p1-r5 non e` che ti confondi con openssl ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> io ho la versione 7.6_p1-r5 non e` che ti confondi con openssl ?

 

Si scusa intendevo openssl

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd / # emerge -u =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o

7Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o [1.1.1_pre6] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0=[-bindist] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.6_p1-r5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                              

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o (Argument)

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1_pre6:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                 

    (and 23 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

se non ci fossi tu ...  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiungi anche l'opzione --backtrack=30

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd / # emerge -u =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o --backtrack=30

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o [1.1.1_pre6] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o (Argument)

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1_pre6:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                

    (and 23 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

nulla  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok allora cerca di fare manualmente, ovvero aggiungi --verbose-conflicts e poi fai un emerge -1 di openssl seguito da tutti i pacchetti che conflittano.

Esempio:

```
  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1_pre6:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-analyzer/nmap-7.70:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                               

    (and 23 more with the same problem) 
```

```
# emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o net-analyzer/nmap ...
```

e sostituisci i 3 punti con tutti i pacchetti che danno problemi

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd / # emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o net-analyzer/nmap dev-perl/Net-SSLeay net-misc/iputils app-text/mupdf www-client/w3m app-crypt/rhash net-misc/dhcp www-servers/apache app-admin/apache-tools net-misc/wget x11-base/xorg-server net-nds/openldap dev-vcs/git net-wireless/wpa_supplicant dev-python/cryptography app-arch/libarchive app-crypt/mit-krb5 net-misc/curl media-sound/pulseaudio net-libs/neon dev-python/m2crypto dev-lang/python net-dns/bind net-misc/openssh dev-lang/ruby

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-dns/bind

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-dns/bind" has unmet requirements.

- net-dns/bind-9.12.1::gentoo USE="berkdb caps ipv6 ldap ssl threads xml zlib -dlz -dnsrps -dnstap -doc -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -json -libressl -lmdb -mysql -nslint -odbc -postgres -python -rpz (-seccomp) (-selinux) -static-libs -urandom" ABI_X86="(64)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    berkdb? ( dlz ) ldap? ( dlz )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    postgres? ( dlz ) berkdb? ( dlz ) mysql? ( dlz !threads ) odbc? ( dlz ) ldap? ( dlz ) gost? ( !libressl ssl ) threads? ( caps ) dnstap? ( threads ) python? ( any-of ( python_targets_python2_7 python_targets_python3_4 python_targets_python3_5 python_targets_python3_6 ) )

```

mamma mia .... ma perche` non va ? ho provato anche con backtrack=30

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo e' un'altro problema ma facilmente risolvibile.

```
  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    berkdb? ( dlz ) ldap? ( dlz ) 
```

Praticamente portage ti dice che se usi ldap o berkdb come use flag nel pacchetto net-dns/bind allora devi anche abilitare la use flag dlz,

quindi aggiungi in package.use la linea net-dns/bind dlz

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd / # emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o net-analyzer/nmap dev-perl/Net-SSLeay net-misc/iputils app-text/mupdf www-client/w3m app-crypt/rhash net-misc/dhcp www-servers/apache app-admin/apache-tools net-misc/wget x11-base/xorg-server net-nds/openldap dev-vcs/git net-wireless/wpa_supplicant dev-python/cryptography app-arch/libarchive app-crypt/mit-krb5 net-misc/curl media-sound/pulseaudio net-libs/neon dev-python/m2crypto dev-lang/python net-dns/bind net-misc/openssh dev-lang/ruby --backtrack=30

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=dev-ruby/rdoc-5.1.0[ruby_targets_ruby25]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-ruby/rdoc-6.0.1::gentoo (Change USE: +ruby_targets_ruby25)

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby-2.5.1::gentoo[rdoc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/ruby" [argument])

```

altro problema ...

----------

## drudox

ho aggiunto al package use 

```
dev-ruby/rdoc ruby_targets_ruby25
```

ma ne spunta sempre uno nuovo ...

sempre di ruby/*

----------

## drudox

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto al package use 
> 
> ```
> dev-ruby/rdoc ruby_targets_ruby25
> ```
> ...

 

non si possono conoscere tutti insieme ? lo ho gia fatto 6 volte ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> non si possono conoscere tutti insieme ? lo ho gia fatto 6 volte ..

 

Che RUBY_TARGETS sono settati (emerge --info | grep RUBY_TARGETS)?

----------

## drudox

```
RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23"
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No sono corretti pensavo che in una gentoo ~arch ci fossero valori differenti mentre cercando nei profili sono sempre settati quei valori.

----------

## drudox

quindi devo metterli a mano a mano uno per uno ?

----------

## drudox

```
sysresccd / # emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o net-analyzer/nmap dev-perl/Net-SSLeay net-misc/iputils app-text/mupdf www-client/w3m app-crypt/rhash net-misc/dhcp www-servers/apache app-admin/apache-tools net-misc/wget x11-base/xorg-server net-nds/openldap dev-vcs/git net-wireless/wpa_supplicant dev-python/cryptography app-arch/libarchive app-crypt/mit-krb5 net-misc/curl media-sound/pulseaudio net-libs/neon dev-python/m2crypto dev-lang/python net-dns/bind net-misc/openssh dev-lang/ruby --backtrack=30

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o [1.1.1_pre6] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.27.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cryptography-2.1.4-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20171016_pre-r1 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.5.1 [2.3.7] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.7.6  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/rubygems-14  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.1.1-r1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/test-unit-3.2.7  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.2.1 [1.0.2] USE="{-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rake-12.3.1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/json-2.1.0  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby25 -ruby24" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rdoc-6.0.1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/neon-0.30.2 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.45 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.59.0 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/bind-9.12.1  USE="berkdb caps dlz ipv6 ldap ssl threads xml zlib -dnsrps -dnstap -doc -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -json -libressl -lmdb -mysql -nslint -odbc -postgres -python -rpz (-seccomp) (-selinux) -static-libs -urandom" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.33 

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.33 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/mupdf-1.12.0-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r6 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.6.5-r1 [2.7.14-r2, 3.5.5-r1] USE="bluetooth gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl {-test} -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-7.6_p1-r5 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.19.5 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-2.17.0 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/nmap-7.70 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o (Argument)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1_pre6:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2n:0/1.1=[-bindist] required by (net-libs/nodejs-8.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

mettendo ruby_targets_ruby25 nelle use del make.conf ho ottenuto questo ... sapete come risolverlo ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti nel comando anche nodejs e gli altri 3 conflitti

----------

## drudox

```
Burrows /home/marco # emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o net-analyzer/nmap dev-perl/Net-SSLeay net-misc/iputils app-text/mupdf www-client/w3m app-crypt/rhash net-misc/dhcp www-servers/apache app-admin/apache-tools net-misc/wget x11-base/xorg-server net-nds/openldap dev-vcs/git net-wireless/wpa_supplicant dev-python/cryptography app-arch/libarchive app-crypt/mit-krb5 net-misc/curl media-sound/pulseaudio net-libs/neon dev-python/m2crypto dev-lang/python net-dns/bind net-misc/openssh dev-lang/ruby net-libs/nodejs dev-lang/python net-dns/bind-tools dev-lang/python  --backtrack=30 --verbose-conflicts

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o [1.1.1_pre6] USE="sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* -gmp% -kerberos% -sslv2%" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/m2crypto-0.27.0-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/nodejs-8.11.1 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/cryptography-2.1.4-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20171016_pre-r1 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/ruby-2.5.1 [2.3.7] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 rdoc ssl -debug -doc -examples -jemalloc -libressl -rubytests -socks5 -static-libs -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.7.6  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/rubygems-14  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rake-12.3.1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-ruby/did_you_mean-1.2.1 [1.0.2] USE="{-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/json-2.1.0  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/xmlrpc-0.3.0  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby23 ruby25 -ruby24" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/net-telnet-0.1.1-r1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/minitest-5.11.3  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/power_assert-1.1.1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/test-unit-3.2.7  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/kpeg-1.1.0  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.14  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-ruby/rdoc-6.0.1  RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25*" 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125 

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/neon-0.30.2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.12.1 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.19.5-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.3.2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.45 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.59.0 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/bind-9.12.1  USE="berkdb caps dlz ipv6 ldap ssl threads xml zlib -dnsrps -dnstap -doc -fixed-rrset -geoip -gost -gssapi -idn -json -libressl -lmdb -mysql -nslint -odbc -postgres -python -rpz (-seccomp) (-selinux) -static-libs -urandom" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 -python3_4 -python3_6" 

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.33 

[ebuild   R    ] www-servers/apache-2.4.33 

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/mupdf-1.12.0-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r6 

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.6.5-r1 [2.7.14-r2, 3.5.5-r1] USE="bluetooth gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl (threads) xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl {-test} -tk -wininst" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/openssh-7.6_p1-r5 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.19.5 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-vcs/git-2.17.0 

[ebuild     U  ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16.1 [1.16-r2]

[ebuild   R    ] app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/nmap-7.70 

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-11.1 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.3.7:2.3/2.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o (Argument)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1_pre6:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.14-r2:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.5-r1:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

e qui ?? guarda il comando ..

emerge -1 =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2o net-analyzer/nmap dev-perl/Net-SSLeay net-misc/iputils app-text/mupdf www-client/w3m app-crypt/rhash net-misc/dhcp www-servers/apache app-admin/apache-tools net-misc/wget x11-base/xorg-server net-nds/openldap dev-vcs/git net-wireless/wpa_supplicant dev-python/cryptography app-arch/libarchive app-crypt/mit-krb5 net-misc/curl media-sound/pulseaudio net-libs/neon dev-python/m2crypto dev-lang/python net-dns/bind net-misc/openssh dev-lang/ruby net-libs/nodejs dev-lang/python net-dns/bind-tools  --backtrack=30 --verbose-conflicts

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi mettere anche lo slot in questo caso, quindi al posto di dev-lang/python metti dev-lang/python:2.7 e dev-lang/python:3.5 e per ruby al posto di dev-lang/ruby metti dev-lang/ruby:2.3

----------

## drudox

ok grazie mille , dopo che faccio maschero openssl ? >=openssl-1.0.2o in package.mask ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ok grazie mille , dopo che faccio maschero openssl ? >=openssl-1.0.2o in package.mask ?

 

E' gia macherato openssl-1.1 ma per un bug di portage in certe situazioni vuole smacherarlo.

La soluzione te l'ho indicata gia' qua

----------

